# Redundancy and Job Seekers Allowance



## Esropl (18 Nov 2015)

Hi,
I am being made redundant at end of month. When I go to my local social welfare office, can someaone advise if the "wait period" to receive job seekers allowance is based on the gross redundancy payment or the net redundancy payment? There doesn't appear to be any information on citizens information about this. The wait to be eligible to the job seekers allowance is substantial should the social welfare consider the gross redunancy payment over the net redundancy payment. Any advice gladly received.


----------



## newtothis (19 Nov 2015)

See: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html

Although this doesn't answer your specific question, I'm not sure it matters: the length is discretionary and the periods mentioned are maximums. I would visit your local Dept Social Protection office, and ask. I've found them very understanding and helpful to deal with. I know this is just one person's experience, but I can't see what you have to lose by asking.


----------



## amtc (19 Nov 2015)

It won't matter. This will be based on what contributions you paid in 2013. Then it is Jobseekers benefit which is not means tested. You don't have to declare your redundancy figure. What I would suggest is getting a letter from your company to explain you are being made redundant. There should be no waiting period then.


----------



## thedaddyman (19 Nov 2015)

I always thought there was an extra delay if your letter from your employer said you were taking voluntary redundancy as opposed to being made compulsory redundant. Is this correct?


----------



## amtc (19 Nov 2015)

It depends. You're really at the mercy of the deciding officer. The really easy way around it is to take a week sick leave and then your claim is linked with no waiting period.


----------



## Shutters (19 Jan 2016)

Am I entitled to jobseekers if my husband is working? We have no children


----------



## emeralds (19 Jan 2016)

You will find all the info re jobseekers entitlements here
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...s/unemployed_people/jobseekers_allowance.html


Shutters said:


> Am I entitled to jobseekers if my husband is working? We have no children


----------



## mtk (25 Jan 2016)

amtc said:


> It won't matter. This will be based on what contributions you paid in 2013. Then it is Jobseekers benefit which is not means tested. You don't have to declare your redundancy figure. What I would suggest is getting a letter from your company to explain you are being made redundant. There should be no waiting period then.



Not my experience You are asked the  redundancy amount by welfare


----------



## amtc (25 Jan 2016)

I was a deciding officer


----------



## mtk (26 Jan 2016)

amtc said:


> I was a deciding officer



ok things have changed then or practice varies as it was asked for on JSB form i filled in and its in their operational guidelines ( on welfare.ie)


----------



## amtc (27 Jan 2016)

This was very recently. The letter from employer will do


----------

